# Rbbgear is a scammer



## AZE (Mar 30, 2017)

Absolutely terrible source.
Used to be one of the top names back in the day, now is just ripping people off on it's once great name.

I ordered Jelfa metanabol from them as they are the only outfit in town with metanabol and as he HAD a great name and reputation from back in the day I gave them a shot.

I ended up getting sent Pheonix pharma inc metatabs (10mg dbols), which a quick search online provides numerous forums of people saying they are bunk. I brought up the mistake to RBB who checked in with his shipper and told me that he made a mistake. Fine.

He offers me to send him even more money and pay for the junk metatabs and he will ship my original order. I decline, so he offers me to send them back to him and he will get back to me with more info. 2 weeks go by with 10 ignored emails by him he finally replies to me a month later and tells me  "I am not refunding anything. Take care." He also threatened to post my (fake) sender info/delivery address.

RBB used to be a well respected long term player in the game. Now he's a shadow of his former self. Such a shame to see the demise of a great old schooler and now using his old name to rip people off.

Anyone that places an order with this guy is better off throwing their money in the garbage.

Avoid at all costs.


----------

